# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #191

## akgraner

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 191 for the week of April 25th - May 1st, 2010. In this issue we cover, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS released, Getting Started with Ubuntu 10.04 released!, Operation Lucid - Ubuntu in London, A global menu for Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition, Ubuntu Open Week, Ubuntu 8.10 reaches end-of-life, Una Fiesta MUY Lucida, Lucid Release Party Recap, Launchpad News, Ubuntu Forums News, Thank You Everyone For Ubuntu 10.04, ZaReason to sponsor the Ubuntu Women World Play Day Competition, Blogging Against Disablism Day 2010: Accessibility & Ubuntu, Ubuntu Up and Running, Canonical Announces, Canonical to roll out independent Ubuntu Certified Professional certification for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, Ubuntu: Matt Asay Discusses Canonical Revenue Strategy, Frugal Tech Show: Matt Zimmerman, CTO of Canonical (Ubuntu Linux), System76 Ships Ubuntu 10.04 Systems May 3, ZaReason Ships Ubuntu 10.04 Systems, Full Circle Magazine #36,Ubuntu-UK podcast: Bughouse Bellhops, and much, much more!

*In This Issue*

Ubuntu 10.04 LTS releasedGetting Started with Ubuntu 10.04 released!Operation Lucid - Ubuntu in LondonA global menu for Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook EditionUbuntu Open WeekUbuntu 8.10 reaches end-of-lifeUbuntu StatsUna Fiesta MUY LucidaLucid Release Party RecapLaunchpad NewsUbuntu Forums NewsThank You Everyone For Ubuntu 10.04ZaReason to sponsor the Ubuntu Women World Play Day CompetitionBlogging Against Disablism Day 2010: Accessibility & UbuntuUbuntu Up and RunningIn the Press & BlogosphereCanonical AnnouncesCanonical to roll out independent Ubuntu Certified Professional certification for Ubuntu 10.04 LTSUbuntu: Matt Asay Discusses Canonical Revenue StrategyFrugal Tech Show: Matt Zimmerman, CTO of Canonical (Ubuntu Linux)System76 Ships Ubuntu 10.04 Systems May 3ZaReason Ships Ubuntu 10.04 SystemsFull Circle Magazine #36Ubuntu-UK podcast: Bughouse BellhopsMonthly Team Reports: April 2010Upcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and Securityand much, much more!

*General Community News*

*Ubuntu 10.04 LTS released*

The Ubuntu team is pleased to announce Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Long-Term Support).
This release incorporates the Desktop Edition and the Server Edition.  The
Server Edition can be used on physical servers, on Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud
(UEC), and on Amazon's EC2 public cloud. Codenamed "Lucid Lynx", 10.04 LTS
continues Ubuntu's proud tradition of integrating the latest and greatest
open source technologies into a high-quality, easy-to-use Linux
distribution. Also available is the Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition, which is not a long-term support release.

Read more about the features of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS in the following press
releases:

Desktop and Netbook editions: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-editionServer edition: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-10.04-server-edition

Ubuntu 10.04 LTS will be supported for three years on desktops and five
years on servers.  Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition will be supported for 18
months.

Thanks to the efforts of the global translation community, Ubuntu is
available in 29 languages.  For a list of supported languages and detailed
translation statistics for these and other languages, see: http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/ubuntu...ion-stats.html

Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is also the basis for new 10.04 releases of Kubuntu,
Xubuntu, Edubuntu, UbuntuStudio, and Mythbuntu:

Kubuntu: http://kubuntu.org/news/10.04-lts-releaseXubuntu: http://xubuntu.org/news/10.04-releaseEdubuntu: http://edubuntu.org/news/10.04-releaseMythbuntu: http://mythbuntu.org/10.04/releaseUbuntu Studio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/10.04release_notes

To download Ubuntu 10.04, or obtain CDs, visit: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu

Users of Ubuntu 9.10 will be offered an automatic upgrade to 10.04 LTS via
Update Manager. For further information about upgrading, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading

For more detailed information on the newly released Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx, please visit the link below.

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/000133.html

*Getting Started with Ubuntu 10.04 released!*

The Ubuntu Manual Team has announced the release of "Getting Started With Ubuntu 10.04". This manual is a comprehensive beginners guide designed for the Ubuntu operating system. It is written under an open source license and is free for you to download, read, modify, and share. Features include:

Easy to understand - our manual has step by step instructions and is jargon-freeA picture is worth a thousand words - lots of screenshots to show you how to do tasksAll in one place - conveniently located in one file, so you dont have to look all over the web for helpProgressive learning curve - start with the basics, and learn as you work through each chapterDozens of languages - translated into more than 50 languages, including localized screenshotsCC-BY-SA licensing - download, modify, reproduce and share as much as you likeNo cost - our documents are all written by Ubuntu community members and there is no charge to use themPrinter friendly - we have a version optimized for printing to save the treesTroubleshooting section - to help you solve common Ubuntu problems quickly

You can download the manual for free as a PDF at http://ubuntu-manual.org, or buy a printed copy through Lulu.

http://humphreybc.wordpress.com/2010...0-04-released/

*Operation Lucid - Ubuntu in London*

Chris Kenyon, Jono Kenyon, and Jane Silber embarked on a mission to spread a bit of Ubuntu love to celebrate the launch of Ubuntu 10.04 a.k.a Lucid Lynx by casting light and shadows over London.

Using one suspicious white van, two spotlights, a temperamental generator, two hi-visibility electricity board jackets (urban camouflage), one Canon Digital SLR and a clip clipboard they spread Ubuntu love at the following locations: Barbican tower, St Paul's (taken from Shakespeare tower),Tate modern, National Theatre, London Eye as well as Millbank tower.

To view the results and read more about their adventure go to:

http://chriskenyon.typepad.com/my_we...ves-lucid.html

*A global menu for Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition*

In his latest blog post Mark Shuttleworth writes about what Ubuntu users can expect from the Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition.
In the netbook edition for 10.10, were going to have a single menu bar for all applications, in the panel.
Our focus on netbooks has driven much of the desktop design work at Canonical. There are a number of constraints and challenges that are particular to netbooks, and often constraints can be a source of insight and inspiration. In this case, wanting to make the most of vertical space has driven the decision to embrace the single menu approach.
In the post Shuttleworth writes:
Its all about vertical pixelsOnly on the Netbook Edition UIInnovation: combining title and menu in a single panelUnder the hood: d-bus menu transport

Shuttleworth states, Weve started working on this with the existing Global Menu project. While there are differences in the technical approach we want to take, that team has already identified many of the common issues, and there are great opportunities for us to collaborate. Im looking forward to seeing the result in action in 10.10!

http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/359

*Ubuntu Open Week*

Ubuntu Open Week is scheduled for Monday May 3rd -Friday May 7th, 2010  1500- 2000 UTC.

Ubuntu Open Week is a series of online workshops where you can:
learn about the Ubuntu landscapetalk to some of the key developers from the Ubuntu projectfind out about the Community and its relationship with Canonicalparticipate in an open Q&A with Mark Shuttleworth, the founder of UbuntuCheck out our booklet, with the schedule and descriptions of the sessions: http://ubuntuone.com/p/1q1/

Below is the timetable to upcoming Ubuntu Open Week Sessions

Monday, May 3rd, 2010 (all times are UTC)

1500 - Introduction - Jono Bacon1600 - Introduction to Ubuntu One - Stuart Langridge1700 - Getting Started with Social from the Start - Ken Van Dine1800 - Byobu - Dustin Kirkland1900 - Finding Help in Ubuntu - Mike Basinger

Tuesday, May 4th, 2010 (all times are UTC)

1500 - Wine Q&A - Scott Richie1600 - Marketing Your LoCo Team - Leandro Gomez1700 - Patch Review Team - Nigel Babu1800 - Adopting a Package and being an upstream contact - Jorge Castro and Sense Hofstede1900 - Desktop Q+A - Rick Spencer

Wednesday, May 5th, 2010 (all times are UTC)

1500 - Ask Mark - Mark Shuttleworth1600 - Ubuntu Translations - David Planella1700 - Edubuntu - Stephane Graber1800 - Energizing an Ubuntu Community - Randall Ross1900 - Proactive Security Demonstration - Kees Cook

Thursday, May 6th, 2010 (all times are UTC)

1500 - Kernel Q+A - Andy Whitcroft1600 - Server Q+A - Server Team1700 - Working on Bug Reports (aka Triage Class) - Pedro Villavicencio1800 - Ubuntu Women - Amber Graner1900 - LoCo Council Q+A - Laura Czajkowski

Friday, May 7th, 2010 (all times are UTC)

1500 - Ubuntu Development I - Daniel Holbach1600 - Ubuntu Development II - Daniel Holbach1700 - Gaming on Ubuntu - Ben Crissford1800 - How to participate remotely at an Ubuntu Developer Summit - Jorge Castro1900 - Feedback and Conclusion - Jorge Castro

You can find about more about the session leads and the sessions being given by going to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWe...SessionLeaders

For more information on Ubuntu Open Week and how you can get the most out of these sessions please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek

Ubuntu Open Week in Spanish will be held from Monday May 3 Friday, May 7th from 2200  0100 UTC.  For more information Ubuntu Open Week in Spanish please visit the following links:

http://effiejayx.wordpress.com/2010/...arlas-por-irc/

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek

*Ubuntu 8.10 reaches end-of-life*

Ubuntu announced its 8.10 release almost 18 months ago, on October
30, 2008. As with the earlier releases, Ubuntu committed to ongoing
security and critical fixes for a period of 18 months. The support
period has ended as of Friday, April 30, 2010. Ubuntu Security Notices will
no longer include information or updated packages for Ubuntu 8.10. You can find out how to upgrade your system at the link below.

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ch/000130.html

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (79386) +500 over last weekCritical (26) -2 over last weekUnconfirmed (35649) -234 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (United Kingdom) (932) -14 over last week
 2. Spanish (11525) -168 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (36305) -400 over last week
 4. French (40302) +13 over last week
 5. German (55740) -70 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

E-mail notification in bugs.launchpad.net shows everyone's e-mail address. - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24643/Ubuntu Music Store - New Music Suggestions - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24654/Verify Integrity after burning CD/DVD - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24644/Give information while offline - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24601/Epiphany Form Spell Checking - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24663/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*Una Fiesta MUY Lucida*

Efrain Valles, writes about the Ubuntu-ve release party.  Efrain notes All of us who attended truly felt we are definitely part of something really important. We had the chance to network, have some beers and pizza. Some of us even brought our kids along. The place was magical, It offered us a very traditional and yet very surreal place to indulge into Ubuntu and Linux talks.

http://effiejayx.wordpress.com/2010/...ta-muy-lucida/

*Lucid Release Party Recap*

Brandon Holtsclaw writes about the Kansas City release party, The Kansas City Ubuntu Lucid Release Party was a great get together, it was nice seeing some other Geeks around the KC Metro area. Hopefully we'll make this a more often occurrence than once every 6 months.

http://www.brandonholtsclaw.com/2010...se-Party-Recap

*Launchpad News*

*Launchpad read-only 09.00-11.00 UTC 4th May 2010*

Launchpads web interface will be read-only (other aspects such as PPAs, the email interface and the API will be offline) for two hours from 09.00 UTC on Tuesday the 4th May 2010.

Going offline: 09.00 UTC 4th May 2010Expected back: 11.00 UTC 4th May 2010

This is for the roll-out of our Launchpad 10.04 code. Details of the release will be available on this blog following the roll-out!

Launchpad 10.04 code: https://launchpad.net/launchpad-proj...ilestone/10.04

http://blog.launchpad.net/notificati...c-4th-may-2010

*Feature Friday: the bug activity log*

When youre new to a bug report thats already had quite a bit of activity, it can take a few minutes to get a hang of whats been happening.

Launchpad gives you a shortcut that lets you quickly see the history of the bug: the bug activity log.

Lets take a look at a bug Ive been working on recently: bug 544799. While the main bug page gives you the current description, comment history and details of status changes, you can get a concise yet comprehensive overview of the bugs history by following the See full activity log link. https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/544799/+activity

So, when you need to get up to speed on a bug report, head for the activity log.

http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracki...g-activity-log

*Direct translations imports for Ubuntu*

The last few months weve been doing a lot of work to enable direct import of translations from different upstream VCS systems. For now, weve focused on getting one very important case right first (GNOME), and then well extend it to supporting other upstreams as well.

How are we going to do it? First off, weve split it all into two separate stages:

get upstream translations into Launchpadpush upstream translations from Launchpad into Ubuntu

For some upstreams, getting them into Launchpad is trivial, but for majority of them, it means pulling from different VCS systems. Thanks to Launchpad Code and Bazaar teams, getting the code in the form of bazaar branch is not that big a deal. However, when pulling translations from a VCS instead of getting them from tarballs means one slight complication. Translation templates (POT files) wont be there, and well have to regenerate those.

To learn more about regenerating the templates, visit the link below, or go here: http://danilo.segan.org/blog/launchp...ations-sharing

http://blog.launchpad.net/translatio...rts-for-ubuntu

*Ubuntu Forums News*

*Tutorial of the Month*

For May 2010, we'll highlight ibuclaw's (http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=490875) "Howto: Sudoers Configuration". New users sometimes have difficulties to understand permissions on Linux. This guide is a very good way to start. The subject has already been covered extensively by many forums, blogs and wikis, why point out at this particular one?

Well, first because it's ibuclaw's, a dedicated moderator on ubuntu forums.Second, it's built on user cases dedicated to walking new users through the sudoers file.Third, it gets into some fine permissions and aliases, which make the sudoers file quite powerful.Last but not least, even if the thread can be seen as a little old, ibuclaw will be happy to give you support.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132821

Have fun reading, and please do not break anything!

*New Forums Moderators*

In April, seven members were incorporated into the ubuntu forums Staff:

drs305 http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=223945duanedesign http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=686748Iowan http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=65323lisati http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=327635loell http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=44017Ms_Angel_D http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=416115philinux http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=353083

All these people have been selected for being dedicated forums users, sharing a happy ubuntu spirit, a cold mind (and you need that when moderating the forums) and always ready to help.

April 29, 2010, breaking news: after a break, K.Mandla (http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=71172), is today back with us in the Staff Team.

Happy times!

*The Planet*

*Jono Bacon: Thank You Everyone For Ubuntu 10.04*

April 29th we released Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx, available in Desktop, Server, and Netbook editions.

Lucid is a phenomenal release that has brought a new finesse and shine to what we as a community have worked together to achieve. I see this finesse executed in a fantastic array of features (which you can read about here), and underlined by an unwavering commitment to quality through the many disciplines involved in building Ubuntu. This work has not only been undertake by our development team at Canonical, but also by our passionate global Ubuntu community.

Today is a day in which everyone involved in the Ubuntu community should sit back for a moment and feel proud of our achievements. Whether you have worked on code, packaging, testing, bugs, documentation, translations, advocacy, or whatever else, your contributions have made Lucid and its supporting global network of community contributions what it is. Building an Operating System is a large and complex task which demands a wide variety of different skills and personalities to achieve, and I am so proud of everyone who has brought their gift to the Ubuntu table to help make Ubuntu better for everyone.

As one person riding this train, I just want to thank you to all of you for your hard work. Now it is time to celebrate!

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/04/29/...-ubuntu-10-04/

*Amber Graner: ZaReason to sponsor the Ubuntu Women World Play Day Competition*

With some really awesome entries being submitted, excitement and support for encouraging girls to use Ubuntu and Open Source continues to grow. The Ubuntu Women Project is proud to announce that another sponsor for the competition has been added. In addition to 1-Dell Mini (or equivalent) computer and the Canonical SWAG Bag The Ubuntu Women Project can now offer a Terra A20 Ubuntu Computer and Flash Drive from ZaReason.

http://akgraner.com/?p=372

*Penelope Stowe: Blogging Against Disablism Day 2010: Accessibility & Ubuntu*

In this post Penelope Stowe writes about Ubuntu as it relates to accessibility issues.  Stowe also introduces readers of planet Ubuntu to National Blogging Against Disablism Day 2010. In this post she states that she is wheelchair user and finds herself fighting for accessibility is almost a daily.

Stowe notes that when it came down to what she needed for accessibility on Ubuntu, she realized that she have no choice. She states that periodically she is unable to type. On MacOS (the other OS she uses regularly), Stowe could use a combination of MacSpeech Dictate voice recognition software and a program called Dasher which is a mouse controlled text input (not an on screen keyboard, but much more fluid and faster to use). She when started asking around for similar things on Ubuntu she got good news and bad news.
The bad news was that no one seemed to have a working set-up of a voice recognition software that didnt involve Dragon Naturally Speaking under Wine.

The good news was that Dasher is open source, has a Linux port, and is in the Ubuntu universe. However, it came with some caveats.

Stowe noted that in her experience, Ubuntu as an operating system and open source software in general has some things is needs to improve with in terms of accessibility. She isn't just point that out she is getting involved This is why Ive decided to put energy into getting the Accessibility Team going again. With multiple people working together to identify the main problems and either finding solutions ourselves or advocating to get others to implement solutions it should be easier to get Ubuntu to where it should be as an operating system accessible to all.

To read the full post, and learn more about Blogging Against Disablism Day 2010: Accessibility & Ubuntu go to:

http://pendulumtech.wordpress.com/20...bility-ubuntu/

*Matthew Helmke: Ubuntu Up and Running*

Matthew Helmke talks about the new O'Reilly book Ubuntu Up and Running. Helmke had the privilege of being one of the tech reviewers.  In this post he wanted to announce that the book was ready and invite Planet Ubuntu readers to take a look and see if the book interests them, noting that Robin Nixon is a good writer. He also mentions that it is similar in focus to another book that Helmke has contributed to heavily, The Official Ubuntu Book pointing out that the 5th Edition coming very soon. Helmke says both books are aimed at being an introduction of Ubuntu to people new to Linux.  He notes that each book covers the topic differently and each has information that the other does not.

http://matthewhelmke.net/2010/05/01/...p-and-running/

*In The Press*

*PCLinuxOS 2010 Runs Against, But Falls Short Of Ubuntu 10.04*

Phoronix's Michael Larabel knows that while a bulk of the Linux community is engaged by the release of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS this week, another popular Linux distribution put out its first major update of 2010 a few days ago. PCLinuxOS, the Mandriva-based OS that is one of the top 10 most popular Linux distributions according to DistroWatch, is out with this update that bumps their kernel to Linux 2.6.32.11 while still carrying the BFS scheduler, updated NVIDIA and ATI driver support, locale improvements, and much more. Phoronix compiled a few benchmarks of PCLinuxOS 2010 compared to the latest snapshot of Ubuntu 10.04. In a number of the tests, the performance between PCLinuxOS 2010 and Ubuntu 10.04 LTS were neck-and-neck, but Ubuntu did possess some strong leads in the area of OpenGL performance, PostMark, and GraphicsMagick. The only wins that PCLinuxOS had over Lucid Lynx were with Apache and NAS Parallel Benchmarks.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...xos_2010&num=1

*Discover the new features in Ubuntu 10.04, the Lucid Lynx*

TuxRadar says that Ubuntu 10.04 is shaping up to be one of the most eagerly awaited (and controversial) releases in the distro's history. TuxRadar thinks that the new appearance is shiny. That's how they define Ubuntu's long hoped-for departure from the dusky brown, and it's a good look too. A livelier wallpaper, more colourful icons and a task bar with a reworked notification area are only the tip of the cosmetic changes introduced in 10.04. On the Social Networking side, Ubuntu Lucid, with Gwibber and Me Menu, offers total desktop/social network integration. What makes the Me Menu even more special is that it provides a text box that you can use to update all your configured social networking sites in one go. Although the Ubuntu One service has been on offer since Ubuntu 9.04, a more usable iteration is on offer with Lucid Lynx, and - like a lot of the new Web 2.0 stuff - it too is integrated into the Me Menu. The Software Centre, is also not a new addition to Ubuntu, is now very well polished and ready for mass adoption. Follow this link to read what else TuxRadar had to say about Ubuntu 10.04.

http://www.tuxradar.com/content/disc...004-lucid-lynx

*Did Ubuntu 10.04 Achieve Its Ten Second Boot Goal?*

Michael Larabel of Phoronix recalls that Canonical expressed their plans to achieve a ten-second boot time in June of last year for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, with their reference system being a Dell Mini 9 netbook. In February, Larabel last checked on Ubuntu's boot performance and found it close, but not quite there yet, but did they end up hitting this goal for the final release of the Lucid Lynx? From Larabel's tests, not quite. With Ubuntu 9.10 the boot time for Dell Mini 9 came in at 56 seconds and with Ubuntu 10.04 it was... 19 seconds. There is still nine seconds that need to be shaved off Ubuntu's boot time for this goal to be reached. We are still several seconds off from reaching the ten-second boot-time that Canonical was hoping for with the release of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS "Lucid Lynx", but still the boot process is much faster than is found with Ubuntu 9.10 and older releases.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...id_final&num=1

*The Best Improvements in Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx*

Lifehacker's Kevin Purdy notes that Ubuntu 10.04 is now out, and there are quite a few improvements in "Lucid Lynx," a long-term support release. What's worth checking out, beyond the geeky guts? A pretty nifty social manager, a great music store, faster boot-ups, and more. Purdy gave Ubuntu One, the free, 2GB cloud syncing service included with every Ubuntu desktop, a hard time when it first launched. It was, he thought, basically a Dropbox clone that only worked on Ubuntu. With the inclusion of the Ubuntu One music store, a DRM-free MP3 market with a surprisingly robust artist roster, and an early version of contact syncing, Ubuntu One makes a lot more sense. When you buy music from the store, it's automatically synced into your Ubuntu One space, and can then be downloaded onto at least three other computers that aren't running Ubuntu One. Ubuntu 10.04 starts up at a pretty unbelievable pace, on a 2.0 GHz system with 2 GB of physical memory. If Ubuntu wants to start winning hearts and minds among the laptop, netbook, and, heck, tablet communities, super-fast startup is a good goal to have. Follow this link to read what else Purdy found interesting about Ubuntu 10.04.

http://lifehacker.com/5527259/the-be...8Lifehacker%29

*Ubuntu 10.04 LTS adds business and ease-of-use tools*

Steven J. Vaughan-Nichols of Computerworld knows that Canonical has high hopes for its latest release: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Long Term Support). Also known as Lucid Lynx, this new version is the one that, from many indications, the company hopes will take Ubuntu from being a fan favorite to a commercial success. Based on Vaughan-Nichols' first look at the release candidate, Canonical's hopes may be realized. Make no doubt about it, Canonical wants you, and any business you might own, to buy into Ubuntu 10.04 on the server and in the cloud. The server version, which will be available on April 29, 2010, has almost 100 open-source and proprietary application providers certifying their programs on Ubuntu Server Edition. The push to make Ubuntu easy to use is continued throughout this release. For example, Gwibber, an open-source social network client that connects with Twitter, Identi.ca, Facebook, Flickr and Digg, among others, is built into the desktop. The same is true of Ubuntu's default instant-message client, Empathy. In short, Vaughan-Nichols says he can highly recommend Ubuntu 10.04 to any user, and not just to Linux users. Indeed, some hard-core Linux users might find it too easy and polished for their tastes. But for everyone else -- and anyone who just wants an easy-to-use, full-featured, secure desktop operating system -- Ubuntu 10.04 is the one for you.

http://www.computerworld.com/s/artic...e_of_use_tools

*Ubuntu 10.04 'Lucid Lynx' arrives on the scene*

Engadget's Donald Melanson says it's been less than a year since Ubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala" was released, but the next big version of the Linux OS has now already arrived to take its place: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx." In addition to the usual tweaks and fixes, this one promises a boot speed that is "noticeably quicker" on almost any machine (and especially on those with SSDs), along with a range of new features including a social networking-oriented "Me Menu," Ubuntu Software Centre 2.0 for easier access to new software, and a slew of new cloud-based services courtesy of Ubuntu One -- not to mention the Ubuntu One music store. The release also marks the first time that GIMP doesn't come pre-installed (you get F-Spot instead), and it is naturally complemented by Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition, which promises even faster boot speeds and other optimizations. Ready to make the jump? The LTS version is out! Get it at http://www.ubuntu.com/

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/29/u...-on-the-scene/

*Ubuntu's Linux OS -- Mac OS X's Doppelganger?*

Paul Rubens or ServerWatch thinks that Apple is fading from relevance in the computing space as it turns its attention toward phones, Web tablets and other consumer gadgets. Its server products are a joke, and its desktop and laptop machines are rapidly losing their allure: Selling style over substance works only as long as you remain stylish, but on that front Apple has become tired, boring and predictable. But if you're an old-style Apple fan then there's no need to fret. Apple may not "get" it anymore, but it seems Canonical does. Canonical is the open source software company behind Ubuntu, a Linux distro with a powerful server OS. It's a bit like OS X Server, but more than a handful of people actually use Ubuntu Server Edition, and Canonical still actively develops and updates it with a new release every six months. Ubuntu also has editions for desktops, laptops and netbooks, which it updates regularly as clockwork every half year. In the past 12 months this product has evolved into something that's powerful, easy to use, and -- something most Apple fans are loath to admit -- far more stylish than Snow Leopard. But perhaps that's not surprising, really, when you consider that Apple is far too busy with its iPhoneOS to bother much about updating OS X. Innovative, forward-looking, stylish and fun: Basically, Ubuntu is rapidly becoming everything that OS X might have been if Apple hadn't decided to turn its back on it and become fixated with iPhoneOS. Everything, that is, except overpriced and closed.

http://www.serverwatch.com/eur/artic...ppelganger.htm

*Why Ubuntu excites me more than Windows or Macintosh*

After a lifetime of high-tech disappointment, Times Online's Hugo Rifkind has found true love, in Ubuntu Linux. Rifkind begins the article by saying, "You know that thing that happens on your computer, when you are using Windows? When you ask it to do something, and it thinks about it, and then it keeps thinking, and then you go off and make a cup of tea, and its still thinking, and you want to head-butt the wall, again and again, until gets all smeared and red and bloody and bits of your brain are raining down on to your shoes? Yes? Well, theres a way to stop that happening. Stop using Windows. Use Ubuntu instead." The latest version of Ubuntu was released April 29th, and Rifkind admits that he's actually quite excited. "If you work on a desk, these are the environs are our worlds. Mine used to be Windows, and now it isnt. And, as a result my life is better. Sad, but true." Rifkind says he first tried Linux about five years ago, and it was a disaster, for all the reasons that Ubuntu is wonderful. With Ubuntu Rifkind finally feels that there is a version of Linux that was actually pleasant to use. "My Ubuntu setup is faster than a PC and prettier than a Mac. But best of all, when you ask it to do something, it does it." Follow this link to read what else Rifkind had to say about his switch to Ubuntu.

http://technology.timesonline.co.uk/...cle7110657.ece

*Ubuntu 10.04 arrives with extended support (and less brown)*

Ryan Paul of ARS Technica reports that Canonical has announced the official release of Ubuntu 10.04, codenamed Lucid Lynx. After six months of development, the stealthy cat has emerged from the jungle and is ready to leap onto users' desktops. The new version of the popular Linux distribution delivers a visual refresh, updated software, and a number of noteworthy new features. Ubuntu 10.04 is a long-term support (LTS) release, which means that its users will receive package updates for an extended period of time. Typical Ubuntu versions get 18 months of updates, but LTS releases are supported for three years on desktop computers and five years on servers. Another significant characteristic of LTS releases is that they are built with a stronger emphasis on stability. Instead of loading in a pile of experimental new features, the developers focus on quality control and aim to make the software more reliable. Due to the extended support cycle and higher standard of robustness, LTS releases tend to be more appealing to business users and hardware makers. True to the LTS label, Lucid seems relatively robust. Ubuntu 10.04 is available for download from the Ubuntu website.

http://arstechnica.com/open-source/n...less-brown.ars

*Ubuntu's Lucid Lynx: A (free) Mactastic experience*

The Register's Scott Gilbertson thinks that Ubuntu 10.04, officially available as of Thursday, is an important update for this popular Linux distro. It's a Long-Term Support (LTS) release - the first since 8.04 two years ago - and it wraps social network with media capabilities and a brace of online services in a brand new look. Ubuntu founder Mark Shuttleworth wants Ubuntu to beat Apple's OS X on features and interface polish. While Lucid Lynx still has some rough edges, this release is a huge leap for UI design in Linux and puts Ubuntu well on its way to Shuttleworth's goal. These changes give Ubuntu a nice, more polished look. Most of the GNOME panel widgets look much nicer in this theme, and the icon set is considerably better than what we saw in the beta. But the changes in Ubuntu 10.04 aren't just skin deep. There are quite a few new applications, features, and services that make Ubuntu seem more like a consumer-friendly operating system like OS X than the Linux of the command line loving past. Overall, Ubuntu 10.04 is certainly one of the most polished looking Linux distros on the market. With built-in cloud syncing, a new music store and quick access to social networks, Ubuntu is clearly aiming at the mainstream audience and you can expect that trend to continue.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04..._10_04_review/

*In The Blogosphere*

*Ubuntu Manual reaches 20,000 downloads on first day*

"Getting Started with Ubuntu 10.04," which was released about 18 hours before Lucid, had 20,000 downloads in the first 24 hours. The team is really, really pleased with this result and I must admit we never anticipated such a great number of downloads. Thanks a lot to everyone who has helped us! It is hoped that that number continues to increase as new versions are released in different languages over the next few weeks.

If you haven't received your copy yet, head over to http://ubuntu-manual.org

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/u...mg!+Ubuntu!%29

*Ubuntu fixes 102 papercuts for Lucid*

The papercuts project fixed 102 papercuts for Lucid, 2 more than the targeted goal. For those who don't know what the papercuts project is all about**:

 1. Identifying 100 bugs that appear relatively easy to fix but that negatively impact user experience.
 2. Channeling resources to fixing those bugs.
 3. Measuring and celebrating progress towards fixing those bugs.
 4. Tracking impact of the fixes in upstreams over successive versions.

Learn more about the Papercuts project here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/u...mg!+Ubuntu!%29

*Shuttleworth Clears Ubuntu 10.04 for Liftoff*

Its official: Ubuntu 10.04 Long Term Support arrives April 29, and this particular blogger was privy to the press conference about it. Canonical Chairman Mark Shuttleworth and CEO Jane Silber discussed the plans and progress of new operating system, and then fielded some Q and A. The key news: More than 80 ISV's are supporting Ubuntu. CEO Jane Silber noted that this is the highest amount of ISV's ever signed on to support Ubuntu, and theyre committed to an ongoing relationship where Ubuntu can continue to be a distribution channel for software. During the press conference, Mark Shuttleworth spoke about the new design featured in 10.04. He also commented on how he wanted Ubuntu to be light-ware or lightweight software that didnt feel weighed down or bloated.

http://www.workswithu.com/2010/04/28...orks+With+U%29

*My Thoughts on Ubuntu 10.04*

Ubuntu 10.04 is yet again an excellent release. This release is an Long-Term Support version (LTS) which has an aim to be a very stable release, and in most cases it does. With an aim to be stable release does not mean lack of features, it has tons of great additions. Ubuntu 10.04 is an excellent release. Many improvements to the Ubuntu desktop make it the best-looking OS out. The OS is more user-centric than ever before, with applications and social networking features which will appeal to most modern day computer users. There are now ever more reasons to move away from Windows and Mac OS X! Follow the link below to read more details of this bloggers thoughts on Ubuntu 10.01.

http://www.edhewitt.co.uk/2010/04/29...-ubuntu-10-04/

*Ubuntu 10.04: Where Ubuntu goes from here*

Steven Vaughan-Nichols of ComputerWorld.com writes in his blog that as a Linux expert, 10.04 a little too simple for his personal tastes, but it's the best beginner Linux out of the box he's ever seen. Couple this with the almost 100 organizations that have signaled their intent to certify applications, and you don't have just a new Ubuntu release, but the announcement of a major effort by Canonical and its partners to make Ubuntu a worthy competitor to Red Hat and Novell in the enterprise space.

http://blogs.computerworld.com/16007...goes_from_here

*Ubuntu wants Adobe, even if Apple doesn't*

Canonical marketing manager Gerry Carr told Steven Vaughan-Nichols that "in a recent survey we did of the Ubuntu User base where we got 32,000 plus responses, Adobe Photoshop as a potential application for Ubuntu got a 3.52 rating out of 5 being the second most popular potential app after Skype. We've been very pleased with the quality of Flash on Linux in recent months, and are very happy to make it available direct to users through the partner repositories. Our relationship with Adobe is getting better and broader."

http://blogs.computerworld.com/15991...adobe_to_linux

*Pleasant Surprises with Ubuntu Lucid Lynx Release Candidate*

Jamie of ZDNET blogs had a couple of very pleasant surprises with the Netbook Remix of the Lucid Release Candidate. At first, he was going to load the full version on his beloved little HP 2133 Mini-Note, but he realized that he only had the 64-bit full version, and the 32-bit Netbook Remix. So he thought what the heck, and give it a try. When he had tried it before on the 2133 it was painfully slow to use, because of the limited Chrome9 video driver. This time, though, he could see as soon as he booted the Live USB that it was a lot better. It loaded without any trouble at all, and runs very nicely, with none of the awful 5-10 second delay as icons changed that it had before.

http://www.zdnet.co.uk/blogs/jamies-...date-10015613/

*In Other News*

*Canonical Announces*

On April 27th Canonical Ltd. announced the feature sets for its newest LTS release, Ubuntu 10.04, Lucid Lynx. LTS versions of Ubuntu offer 3 years of security with the desktop version, and 5 years of support with the server version. You can read Canonical's announcement features here:

10.04 Desktop Edition: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-edition10.04 Server Edition: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-10.04-server-edition

Canonical also announced strong ISV and Open Source ecosystem support for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.

Jane Silber, CEO, Canonical said: "A strong and varied ISV ecosystem is critical for Ubuntu to thrive and grow both on user's desktops and in the world's data centres. We expected Ubuntu 10.04 LTS to be popular with existing and prospective software partners, but response is fantastic. Users considering switching to Ubuntu or upgrading to 10.04 LTS will be encouraged by this industry support and reassured that they can use many of their favourite applications on what we are sure will become their favourite operating system."

Anup Murarka, director for Technology Strategy and Partner Development, Flash Platform, Adobe tells us: ""Ubuntu's user base continues to grow rapidly and it is important to Adobe® that Ubuntu users are able to enjoy the full Adobe Flash® experience. We are working with Ubuntu and other partners to enable certification of Flash Player 10.1 for Linux on the Ubuntu 10.04 LTS release, an exciting release for Linux-based desktops and devices.

Barry Crist, CEO, Likewise stated: Both the Likewise Open project and our enterprise business are growing exponentially and a key catalyst is our relationship with Ubuntu and its vibrant user community. By enabling Ubuntu 10.04 LTS users to quickly and easily integrate with networks on both desktops and servers, we support Ubuntu adoption in the enterprise.

"Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud is already seeing considerable adoption across a range of industries as customers discover the benefits of private and hybrid cloud computing," said Marten Mickos CEO, Eucalyptus. "As an LTS, the new Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud with Eucalyptus at its core will see this adoption accelerate.

And finally: "Ubuntu is the most popular Linux distribution especially for desktop users and that makes it critical to our Linux support," said Geoff Perlman, founder and CEO, REAL Software, makers of REAL Studio for Linux. "I'm confident that our Linux users will be supporting this important release for the software they have built with our development tool, REAL Studio."

http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-10...ftware-vendors

*Canonical to roll out independent Ubuntu Certified Professional certification for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS*

London, 22 April 2010:  Canonical, the company behind Ubuntu, today announced that it will provide its own fully-independent certification for junior-level system administrators.  This course, running from June 2010 to the new exam available in October 2010.  From an Ubuntu press release, "Over its four year lifespan the certification has proven to be popular with many students, and there was consistent demand for an Ubuntu-only certification with examination specific to the distribution."  This is a little different than what was previously offered through the Linux Professional Institute as it no longer requires students to pass the LPIC-1 course, first.  No prior Linux experience is necessary, but being a sysadmin with IT training and experience is a must.  The price for the exam is not yet finalized, but should be between $300 and $350.

http://www.ubuntu.com/news/independe...d-professional

*Ubuntu: Matt Asay Discusses Canonical Revenue Strategy*

Joe Panettieri, of WorksWithU, held a discussion with Matt Asay, the Canonical Chief Operating Officer.  Their discussion centered on the revenue stream and where Canonical expects to pick up more money in the future.  Multiple sources exist, including:
Ubuntu desktop and server supportSubscription revenue from Landscape, a remote management tool for Ubuntu. Landscape is available as both as SaaS and on-premises solutionSubscription revenue from Ubuntu One, the online storage and file sharing systemRevenues from the new Ubuntu One Music StoreConsulting revenues from multiple projects, including Canonicals decision to help Google with Chrome OSSome new opportunities around Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud
According to Matt, the cloud was made for Ubuntu: On the desktop and the server some people have been conditioned not to pay. . . . People are conditioned to pay in the cloud.  And within a few months there will be more subscription services available in the cloud.

http://www.workswithu.com/2010/04/29...orks+With+U%29

*Frugal Tech Show: Matt Zimmerman, CTO of Canonical (Ubuntu Linux)*

Frugal Networker Ken Hess and Jason Perlow interview Matt Zimmerman, Chief Technology Officer of Canonical Ltd, the company which produces the Ubuntu Linux distribution. They talk about Canonicals upcoming Ubuntu 10.04 LTS release for Desktop and Server, and the companys near term goals for 2010 and 2011.

http://blogs.zdnet.com/perlow/?p=12765

*System76 Ships Ubuntu 10.04 Systems May 3*

Joe Panettieri, of WorksWithU, recently held an email interview with System76 President Carl Richell.  Among the things covered was that System76 will be releasing computers loaded with Ubuntu 10.04 starting May 3rd.  Also, server sales are up, 83% for unit sales with gross server sales up 91%.  Mr. Richell also praised Ubuntu's new look and the several new features that have been added or improved.  Read more at the link.

http://www.workswithu.com/2010/04/30...orks+With+U%29

*ZaReason Ships Ubuntu 10.04 Systems*

Joe Panettieri, of WorksWithU, held an email exchange with ZaReason's CEO Cathy Malmrose and CTO Earl Malmrose.  A good portion of their revenue comes from Long Term Support (LTS) customers, and with the improvements 10.04 has over 8.04 they predict very happy customers.  They will be shipping on the day of the 10.04 launch.  Though their server business is good, ZaReason tends to concentrate on the consumer market and would, someday, like to see one of their laptops in Costco.  Read more at the link.

http://www.workswithu.com/2010/04/29...orks+With+U%29

*Full Circle Magazine #36*

Full Circle - the independent magazine for the Ubuntu Linux community
are proud to announce the release of our thirty-sixth, third
anniversary, issue.

This month:

Command and Conquer.How-To : Program in Python - Part 10, Retouching in GIMP - Part 3, and
Use Google Effectively.
Book Review - Automating Linux and Unix System Administration.MOTU Interview - Jo Shields.Top 5 - Scanning Applications.plus: Ubuntu Women, Ubuntu Games, My Opinion, My Story, and all the usual goodness!

Get it while it's hot! http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-36/

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...il/001006.html

*Ubuntu-UK podcast: Bughouse Bellhops*

Laura Cowen, Ciemon Dunville, Alan Pope and Tony Whitmore battle to bring you episode six of season three of the Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo Team.
OGG download High: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e06_high.oggOGG download Low: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...s03e06_low.oggMP3 download High: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e06_high.mp3MP3 download Low: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...3e06_low.mp3In this weeks show:
What we've been doing
ReviewsWeekly News ItemsUpcoming EventsUbuntu DiscussionsEmails, tweets, dents and voicemail since our last show

Comments and suggestions are welcomed to: podcast@ubuntu-uk.org

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/

*Monthly Team Reports: April 2010*

*Ubuntu Governance*

==== Developer Membership Board Meeting, 2010-04-13 ====

Chair: Emmet Hikory<<BR>>

Present: Cody Somerville, Søren Hansen, Richard Johnson, Michael Bienia, Colin Watson<<BR>>

Apologies: *Stéphane Graber<<BR>>

===== Action Review =====

** persia contacts Angel Abad about his application: contact attempted

no feedback received

** complete the application of Jonathan Thomas : Confirmed as

core-dev, 4 in favour, 3 deferring

** complete the application of Matt Trudel: Deferred as MOTU, 2 in

favour, 4 deferring, 1 against

===== Appropriate body to handle requests for new development teams =====

** Interested parties should engage in the active thread on the mailing list

** https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/te...il/000184.html

===== Interpretation of votes =====

The DMB determined to use the following guidelines to accept or defer

candidates by a vote of 5 in favor, 1 abstaining, 1 absent:

*1. Any applicant must surpass a threshold of +4 to be confirmed

*1. Any positive vote adds 1 to the vote count per individual voter

*1. Any negate vote subtracts 1 from the vote count per individual voter

*1. Any zero vote does not affect the vote count

===== Ensuring transparency of applications take to email =====

If an application is taken to email, the tallied votes will be posted

to the devel-permissions@lists.ubuntu.com mailing list

===== Application Process and public notification times =====

** Agreed that applications should continue to have a one week public

notice period before being heard in a meeting

** ACTION: persia to make documentation on application notice clearer

===== PerPackageUploader: Krzysztof Klimonda =====

** https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KrzysztofKli...PPUApplication

** Krzysztof has been maintaining transmission for a long time now,

and was approved unanimously to be able to upload directly. *Welcome!

===== Select a Chair for the next meeting =====

** Cody Somerville will chair the 27th April meeting

==== Developer Membership Board Meeting, 2010-04-27 ====

Chair: Cody Somerville<<BR>>

Present: Søren Hansen, Richard Johnson, Michael Bienia, Colin Watson, Stéphane Graber<<BR>>

Apologies: <<BR>>

===== Action Review =====

persia contacts Angel Abad (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AngelAbad) about his application:  Dropping action for Persia to contact Angel, he will hope to catch him another time time though.

persia to make documentation on application notice clearer: Persia will work on DMB Application Process page further if people think it's still unclear. Without feedback, he'll leave it alone.

geser to follow up with Sylvestre Ledru and arrange for the application to be added to the meeting agenda: Done.

===== Accept responsibility for UbuntuDevelopers/TeamDelegation =====

Accept responsibility for LP #566913 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers/TeamDelegation)

LINK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers/TeamDelegation

LINK: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/04/20...ng.html#t15:26

ACTION: Persia to update UbuntuDevelopers/TeamDelegation (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers/TeamDelegation) to reflect DMB's responsibilities in process.

===== Finalise application for Leann Ogasawara =====

cjwatson already granted PPU permissions to Leann but forgot to add Leann to ubuntu-dev team. This is now corrected.

ACTION: cjwatson to create ubuntu-kernel-uploaders team owned by the DMB that will provide upload permissions to Ubuntu kernel packages.

===== Schedule of next meeting (held at UDS?) =====

ACTION: cjwatson to schedule session at UDS for DMB meeting

===== PerPackageUploader: Alessio Igor Bogani =====

Bogani applied for per package upload permissions for linux-rt and rt-tests.

LINK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlessioIgorB...PPUApplication

Bogani's application was denied.

ACTION: Persia to follow up with TheMuso re: Bogani's application.

===== PerPackageUploader: Ara Pulido =====

Pulido applied for per package upload permissions for ldtp, mago and ubuntu-qa-tools.

LINK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AraPulido/Pe...oadApplication

Pulido's application was approved.

===== PerPackageUploader: Rodrigo Moya =====

Moya applied for per package upload permissions for couchdb-glib, evolution-couchdb, libubuntuone, rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store, tomboy, and ubuntuone-client.

LINK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RodrigoMoya/...oadApplication

The DMB split this application into three separate applications:

couchdb-glib, and evolution-couchdb

libubuntuone, rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store, and ubuntuone-client

tomboy

Moya's application for couchdb-glib, and evolution-couchdb was approved.

Moya's application for libubuntuone, rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store, and ubuntuone-client deferred pending e-mail vote by Hansen and Graber. Application requires two votes to reach approval threshold.

Moya's application for tomboy deferred pending e-mail vote by Hansen and Graber. Application requires one vote to reach approval threshold.

===== UbuntuCoreDeveloper: Brandon Holtsclaw =====

Holtsclaw applied for renewal of his Ubuntu Core Developer membership.

LINK: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrandonHoltsclaw

Holtsclaw's application was accepted.

===== Select a Chair for the next meeting =====

Michael Bienia will chair the 11th May meeting.

==== IRC Council ====

*Irc Council Meeting, 10 April 2010*

Election of a chairman for the IRCC as per the approved charter

jussi01 to serve as IRCC chairman per the requirement in the IRCC Charter

Request: Make the Kubuntu-council team ops for all Kubuntu channels

Agree to add the Kubuntu Council team as an admin of all the Kubuntu channel op teams on LP. Note which members of the council  already have OP access and in which channels. Add all Kubuntu Council members as OPs in the channels (+votiArf). Transition to using the script to manage this once it is done.

jussi01 will make the necessary changes on LP and on IRC

""IRC Council meeting, 25 April 2010""

 *New Topic:  #ubuntu-release-party access list

  *IDEA received from Ikonia: I would suggest adding the core channel operators to the list and removing the membership cloak access

  *VOTE: Add the core channel operators to the list (#ubuntu-ops +V list) and removing the membership cloak access.

   *Final result is 3 for, 0 against. 0 abstained. Total: 3

 *New Topic:  Consider deactivating/re-purposing the ~ubuntu-irc team on launchpad

  *IDEA received from Nhandler:  As for ~ubuntu-irc, I haven't seen any good ideas on how to re-purpose it right now, so I would propose removing all members, making it restricted, and adjusting the description to "disable" it for now

  *VOTE:  Change the description of ~ubuntu-irc to reflect its current state of disuse, think about the future use of it.

   *Final result is 3 for, 0 against. 0 abstained. Total: 3

 *New Topic:  Create policy on external logging of channels (ircanswers.com)

  *VOTE: Public log bots be allowed with a set of conditions and list of bots documented on a wiki page.

    *Final result is 3 for, 0 against. 0 abstained. Total: 3

==== Technical Board ====

Technical Board meeting, 2010-04-06

Attendees: Kees Cook (chair), Martin Pitt, Matt Zimmerman, Scott James Remnant, Colin Watson, Mark Shuttleworth

Guests: Jonathan Riddell, Scott Kitterman, James Westby, Emmet Hikory

Action review:

https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UpdatesPolicy upstream is http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Min..._Policy/Draft; Riddell to get agreement with KDE on point release criteria

[ACTION] Riddell and ScottK to sort next steps of KDE Updates process

sabdfl to write up minutes from 2010-03-09 meeting, or delegate

[ACTION] cjwatson to write up 2010-03-09 meeting minutes

Community bugs

None

10.10 technical direction

[ACTION] pitti to kick off post-mortem of sync-from-testing on u-devel@

Check on issue with libfaac (bug 374900)

[ACTION] cjwatson to drive libfaac issue to conclusion

Review progress of DMB

things going well, robust discussion, some questions of mechanics, but nothing outstanding

Chair for next meeting: Matt Zimmerman

Technical Board meeting, 2010-04-20

Attendees: Matt Zimmerman (chair), Martin Pitt, Kees Cook, Mark Shuttleworth

Guests: Jo Shields

Action review:

pitti to kick off post-mortem of sync-from-testing on u-devel@

Done

Riddell and ScottK to sort next steps of KDE Updates process

Outstanding

cjwatson to write up 2010-03-09 meeting minutes

Outstanding

cjwatson to drive libfaac issue to conclusion

Outstanding

autopano-sift patent allegation (Jo Shields)

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/te...ch/000174.html

Per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PatentPolicy the concern has been noted, and no action is deemed necessary at the present time

Chair for next meeting: Martin Pitt

*Ubuntu Development Teams*

==== Reviewers Team ====

Patch Day Lite (http://justanothertriager.wordpress....other-updates/) held on April 24th

With feedback from Patch Day Lite, documentation reworked.

Review Guide (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide) moved to separate page with more information added.

New Getting Started (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/GettingInvolved) page.

Dave Walker (https://launchpad.net/~davewalker), Alessio Treglia (https://launchpad.net/~quadrispro), Lorenzo De Liso (https://launchpad.net/~blackz), and Mathieu Trudel (https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl) joined the team.

Work on |Review Overview (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-review-overview) started.

Review Lead recruitment for upcoming PatchDay.

==== Xubuntu Team ====

*Xubuntu team report for April, 2010*

===== Bug Triage =====

Many bugs have been triaged and fixed this month.

===== Packaging, Development, & Testing =====

We tested and released Lucid Lynx Beta 2

Cody reported and committed fix for (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...er/+bug/566913) ('Clicking 'New Login' reports no longer implemented by gdmflexiserver').

===== Website & Marketing =====

Cody patched xubuntu.org up to the latest security release for Drupal.

Cody upgraded the views module used by xubuntu.org to the latest version.

*Ubuntu LoCo Teams*

==== Asturian Team ====

April 10: "Academy of the Asturian Language" migrates to Ubuntu: Links:  Ubuntu Fridge (http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2022 ),  LNE (http://www.lne.es/sociedad-cultura/2...no/898597.html ),  Asturnews (http://www.asturnews.com/index2008.php?idn=9525 ).

==== Catalan Team ====

April 1st: LoCo irc meeting. Choosing T-shirt Logo (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/...marretes/10_04) for Lucid release party.

April 15th: 10 new installations of Ubuntu at IES Torre Vicens Secondary School (http://iestorrevicens.xtec.cat/) in Lleida.

April 16th: LoCo irc meeting. Lucid Lynx release party conferences.

April 17th: Ubuntu conference and install party in Pineda de Mar.

April 20th: LoCo Reapproval meeting done. Catalan LoCo Team is reapproved (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Reapproval2010).

April 23rd: Two conferences at the St. Pere Chanel Secondary School in Malgrat de Mar about "Computers, internet and free software in the nowadays society".

April 23rd: Conference about free software, Caliu LUG and Ubuntu at IES Eugeni d'Ors Secondary School, in Vilafranca del Penedès.

==== Ecuador Team ====

Launch of free libraries project in Guayaquil, Ecuador. Pictures Here (http://picasaweb.google.com/ubuntu.e...reEnGuayaquil#)

We FLISoL 2010 in Santo Domingo, and Lago Agrio Tena

 Flisol 2010 Santo Domingo de los Tsáchilas (http://picasaweb.google.com/ubuntu.e...0SantoDomingo#)

 Flisol 2010 Tena - Oriente Ecuatoriano (http://picasaweb.google.com/ubuntu.ec/Flisol2010Tena#)

Meeting in Milagro-Ecuador with Milagro Linux 2010. Milagro Linux 2010 (http://picasaweb.google.com/ubuntu.e...wareLibre2010#)

Reunion with the Ecuadorian government and ministry of social projects MCPEC

==== Honduras Team ====

April 15 Ubuntu-hn visited UNAH-VS (http://ubuntu-honduras.org/node/15)

April 17 Meeting of the Local Council

April 23 FLISOL (http://ubuntu-honduras.org/node/17)

April 27 Ubuntu hn at The First Symposium of Technological Advances (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...69#post9215869)

New Logo (http://blog.diegoturcios.net16.net/?p=495) of Ubuntu Hondudras

==== Ubuntu Israel ====

We have decided that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Moshenahmias (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Moshe) will be the chairman for the IRC meetings.

For now there won't be change to the site and the forum till the change will get to the main site and forum and then we will change it accordingly.

There will be rules for the beginners on how to ask questions in the beginners forum so the new ones will know what is needed so we will be able to help.

The forum from now on is under the CC-BY-SA ver. 3 license.

The server and the domain: under observation, if we can transfer to the ubuntu servers we will, if its impossible we will discuss it again.

LoCo status meeting with the LoCo council.

We have a new contact man: Dor Dankner (Ddorda) (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ddorda). Moshe (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Moshenahmias) is the new reporter for the team reports.

We are still working on integrating the CoC back to the community.

The old wiki will be moved to the world wiki. the members that will do it are Shphongle, manowar3 and Ddorda (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ddorda).

The new Ops in the chat are: Moshe (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Moshenahmias), Shphongle and Shimi810.

If we will have donations it will go to Hamakor NPO (non-profit org.) so there won't be only one person that will get the money.

The contact man to Hamakor (http://www.hamakor.org.il/en/) will be Dor (Ddorda) (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ddorda) at the start and after the initial contact Nethanel will replace him.

The levels counts within the forum will be decided in the forum in the near future.

we will have the "Ubuntu on the grass" meeting at 29/04 at park hayarkon, Tel Aviv.

We had release party on 29/4.

==== Romanian Team ====

Created a small facebook application to promote Lucid release using countdown banners: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/u...-for-your.html

==== Ubuntu Tunisian LoCo Team ====

Participation to Linux and Certification Day at the "Institut Supérieur d'Informatique" of Mahdia.

Report : http://blog.nizarus.org/2010/04/linu...day-isi-mahdia

Photo album : http://ubuntu.nizarus.org/v/isima1004/

Organisation of the Free Software Day at the "Ecole Polytechnique Privée" of Sousse.

Photo album : http://ubuntu.nizarus.org/v/Polytec1004/

==== United States Teams ====

===== Ubuntu California =====

IRC meetings on April 4th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...ings/10April04) and April 18th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...ings/10April18) to recap our Global Jam (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...LucidGlobalJam) participation and plan 10.04 release events (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...s/LucidRelease).

We began our celebration (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...s/LucidRelease) of Ubuntu 10.04's release with release parties in Berkeley, San Francisco, and Walnut Creek.

===== Ubuntu Chicago LoCo Team =====

Chicago Team Monthly IRC Meeting 2010-04-05 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChicagoTeam/...tes/2010-04-05)

Order a box of Lucid CDs from shipit to give away at our upcoming events

===== Florida LoCo Team =====

April 6th Meeting, we decided officially to merge back to only the standards lists.ubuntu.com mailing list. For several years now we have been using both Launchpad ML and the Standard List. So far we have set the Standard List as default, and mailed the team asking those that are on the LP ML only to move themselves over to the Standard List. June 1st is the target date, and after that the ML admin/moderator will move the rest over manually.

April 20th, Announced the Lucid Release Party, which was hosted at the Pizza Gallery Viera/Melbourne Area. Discussed adding events to the LoCo Directory, which is an amazing resource for LoCo Teams. http://loco.ubuntu.com

The Lucid Release Party for Viera/Melbourne Area took place on the evening of the 29th in the Avenues Plaza Viera. Pizza Gallery was a dynamite place to hold this. We had 12 attendees, and everyone had a great time. 1 upgrade and 2 installs were performed. We discussed the changes found within Lucid. Everyone was commenting on the peppiness of Lucid, and really enjoyed the new release! Thanks to all the developers and contributors for all of your hard work!!

===== Iowa Team =====

April Meetings

April 1, 2010 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/IowaTeam/20100401)

April 8, 2010 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/IowaTeam/20100408)

April 15, 2010 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/IowaTeam/20100415)

April 22, 2010 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/IowaTeam/20100422)

April 29, 2010 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/IowaTeam/20100429)

Lucid Lynx Release Party

===== New York State Team =====

Events

4-1  7pm - 9pm  presentation on open source storage solutions  Barnes and Noble @ RIT (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events/20100401)

4-3 8am - 11pm  NY State Ubuntu LoCo gave presentations and handed out CDs BarCamp RIT 5 (http://barcamprochester.org)

4-15 7pm - 9pm  presentation on OSSEC  Golisano Building RIT (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events/20100415)

4-17 12pm - 4pm  Linux workshop with Interlock covering Linux storage solutions, OSSEC and any other topics that attendees ask for  Interlock Rochester (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events/20100417)

Meetings

4-20 9pm - 10pm  team meeting (IRC)

===== Ubuntu North Carolina LoCo Team =====

Held two LoCo team IRC meetings to finalize plans on LoCo Team Approval

April 1st (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolin...ing/2010-04-01 ) Meeting

April 15th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolin...ing/2010-04-15 ) Meeting

NC LoCo Team wiki pages reorg in prep for LoCo Team Approval

NC LoCo Team is Approved!

NC Team held a release party in Raleigh on April 29, 2010

NC Team held a release party in Winston-Salem on April 29, 2010

==== Ubuntu Venezuela Team ====

held a meeting to discuss Issues with event participation at the National Free Software Summit (Congreso Nacional de Software Libre).

Decided not to participate directly to avoid conflict with organizers with regards ethical questioning.

Organized first Ubuntu Hour, a recurring event every 3rd saturday. You can check  effie-jayx's blog post (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ http://effiejayx.wordpress.com/2010/...n-maracaibo-2/ )

Team packaged Venezuelan twitter Client  TURPIAL (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ http://www.turpial.org.ve ) and enabled PPA for it.

Organizing a Release Party in Maracaibo,  Fiesta Lucida in Santa Lucia  (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ http://effiejayx.wordpress.com/2010/...n-santa-lucia/ )

Held the first regular meeting in a while, meeting covered, design for the team, redesign for the website, Colaboration for FLISOL and more, you can check  minutes here. (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ VenezuelaTeam/MinutasReuniones/20100421 )

Participating in FLISOL nation wide, for info check  Ricardo Fernandez's Set (http://www.flisol.org.ve), pictures (http://www.flickr.com/photos/koshrf/...7623928585524/ )  Eduar Lucena's Set (http://www.flickr.com/photos/superub...7623931138676/ )  Efrain Valles's Set (http://picasaweb.google.com/voices.i...acasVenezuela# )

*Additional Ubuntu Teams*

==== Ubuntu Beginners Team ====

Conclude our Ubuntu Beginners Team Council and Focus Group Leader Elections

Ubuntu beginners Council:

Charles Profitt cprofitt (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/cprofitt)

Duane Hinnen duanedesign (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/duanedesign)

Iain Bucław ibuclaw (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ibuclaw)

Nathan Handler nhandler (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nhandler)

Paul Tagliamonte Paultag (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Paultag)

Ubuntu Beginners Focus Groups Leaders:

Silver Fox (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Silver_Fox) => IRC Focus Group Leader

Silver Fox is away for some time for personal reasons, Pablo Rubianes (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PabloRubianes) and Steve Woodruff (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/swoody) will be leading the IRC Focus Group in the interim.

Charles Profitt (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/cprofitt) => Security Focus Group Leader

Bodsda (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bodsda) => Development Focus Group Leader

Zach Kriesse (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZachK_) => Wiki Focus Group Leader

Nigel Babu (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NigelBabu) => Education Focus Group Leader

Silver Fox (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Silver_Fox) => Young New Users Focus Group Leader

Duane Hinnen (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/duanedesign) => Launchpad Focus Group Leader

The council is currently testing a new process (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Membership) for joining the Ubuntu Beginners Team.

==== Ubuntu Classroom Team ====

Daniel Holbach led Fixing small bugs in Ubuntu (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Tr...ogs/2010-04-29)

Benjamin Drung led How to package XUL extensions (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Tr...ogs/2010-04-22)

James Westby led Fixing an Ubuntu bug with bzr (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Tr...ogs/2010-04-15)

Michael Bienia led Q&A session about the DMB work (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Tr...ogs/2010-04-08)

Organize Ubuntu Open Week (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek)

Begin planning the next Ubuntu User Day (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays)

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Monday, May 3, 2010*

==== Developer Mentoring Reception Team ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentori...eption/Meeting

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up.

*Tuesday, May 4, 2010*

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Technical Board Meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktopAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====
Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation:  IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: Not listed as of publication

==== LoCo Teams Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-locoteamsAgenda: Not listed as of publication

==== Server Team Meeting ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/Meeting

==== EMEA Membership Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA

==== Community Council Meeting ====

Start: 21:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda

==== Ubuntu Beginners Team Meeting ====

Start: 23:00 UTCEnd: 24:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings

*Wednesday, May 5, 2010*

==== Cameroonian LoCoTeam monthly IRC meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: [IRC channel #ubuntu-cmAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting

==== Foundation Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:00 UTCEnd: 17:00 UTCLocation:  IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  Not listed as of publication

==== QA Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda:  Not listed as of publication

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

*Thursday, May 6, 2010*

==== Ayatana UX team meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 12:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  None listed as of publication

==== Ubuntu Java Meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  None listed as of publication

==== Ubuntu Translations Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingU...vents/Meetings

==== Forums Council ====

Start: 22:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncilAgenda

==== Ubuntu Weekly News Team Meeting ====

Start: 23:00 UTCEnd: 24:00 UTCLocation #ubuntu-newsAgenda - TBD

*Friday, May 7, 2010*

None listed as of publication

*Saturday, May 8, 2010*

==== BugJam ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-dc and IRC channel #ubuntu-bugsAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== Ubuntu IRC Council Meeting ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcC.../MeetingAgenda

==== DC Loco IRC meeting ====

Start: 22:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-us-dcAgenda: None listed as of publication

*Sunday, May 9, 2010*

None listed as of publication

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04*

*Security Updates*

USN-931-2: FFmpeg regression - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-931-2USN-933-1: PostgreSQL vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-933-1USN-934-1: Netpbm vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-934-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

postgresql-8.1 (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...il/012842.htmllangpack-locales 2.3.18.35 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...il/012843.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

ffmpeg (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...il/012458.htmlpostgresql-8.3- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...il/012459.htmlnfs-utils 1:1.1.2-2ubuntu2.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...il/012460.htmlnetpbm-free- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...il/012461.htmltzdata 2010i-0ubuntu0.8.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...il/012462.htmltzdata 2010i~repack-0ubuntu0.8.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...il/012463.htmltzdata 2010i~repack-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...il/012464.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

ffmpeg-debian- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/010056.htmlpostgresql-8.3_8.3.10-0ubuntu9.04.1_hppa_translations.tar.gz- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/010057.htmlnetpbm-free- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/010058.htmletoys 3.0.1916+svn132-2ubuntu0.9.04.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/010059.htmltzdata 2010i~repack-0ubuntu0.9.04 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...il/010060.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

eclipse 3.5.1+repack~1-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...il/012357.htmlffmpeg (delayed)- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...il/012358.htmlpostgresql-8.4- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...il/012359.htmlnetpbm-free- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...il/012360.htmletoys 3.0.1916+svn132-2ubuntu0.9.10.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...il/012361.htmltzdata 2010i-0ubuntu0.9.10 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...il/012362.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

wesnoth-1.8 1:1.8-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011105.htmlgnome-settings-daemon 2.30.0-0ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011106.htmliptotal 0.3.3-12ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011107.htmlxplc 0.3.13-2ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011108.htmlopenoffice.org-dictionaries 1:3.2.0~rc2-3ubuntu3	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011109.htmllibfm 0.1.10-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011110.htmlclamav 0.96+dfsg-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011111.htmlinitramfs-tools 0.92bubuntu77 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011112.htmlflash-kernel 2.13ubuntu17 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011113.htmllibticables 1.3.0-0ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011114.htmlchiark-tcl 1.1.0+nmu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011115.htmlclamav-data 20100423.032400.10794 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011116.htmlhstore-new 1.0-2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011117.htmllibhildonhelp 2.0.5-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011118.htmlpastebinit 1.1-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011119.htmldebian-installer 20081029ubuntu102 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011120.htmlvdr-plugin-epgsearch 0.9.24-3ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011121.htmlvdr-plugin-extrecmenu 1.1-8ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011122.htmlaumix 2.8-26ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011123.htmlapt-cacher 1.6.10ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011124.htmlplymouth 0.8.2-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011125.htmllibticalcs 1.1.3+dfsg1-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011126.htmllibgettext-ruby 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011127.htmllibgcgi 0.9.5.dfsg-5ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011128.htmltextdraw 0.2-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011129.htmltilp2 1.13-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011130.htmlgfm 1.03-2build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011131.htmlmountall 2.14 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011132.htmllvm2 2.02.54-1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011133.htmltiemu 3.02-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011134.htmlwine1.0-gecko 0.1.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011136.htmlwine1.0 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011135.htmlwine1.2-gecko 1.0.0-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011138.htmlwine1.2 1.1.42-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011137.htmlxserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.9.1-3ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011139.htmllibepc 0.3.10-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011140.htmldssi-vst 0.8-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011141.htmlubiquity 2.2.22 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011142.htmlltsp 5.2.1-0ubuntu9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011143.htmlcluster-glue 1.0.5-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011144.htmlopenldap 2.4.21-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011145.htmlnetbook-launcher-efl 0.2.6-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011146.htmlautofs5 5.0.4-3.1ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011147.htmlcluster-agents 1:1.0.3-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011148.htmlgroundcontrol 1.6.5-1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011149.htmlheartbeat 1:3.0.3-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011150.htmlpartman-md 49ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011151.htmlpartman-lvm 69ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011152.htmlpartman-crypto 40ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011153.htmlopenbravo-erp-openjdk 2.50MP-14-5lucid2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011154.htmlinitramfs-tools 0.92bubuntu78 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011155.htmlubiquity 2.2.23 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011156.htmllibparse-debianchangelog-perl 1.1.1-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011157.htmltelepathy-glib 0.10.1-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011158.htmltelepathy-glib 0.10.1-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011159.htmlkeysafe 0.4.0.2-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011160.htmlxchat-indicator 0.3.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011161.htmlquickly 0.4.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011162.htmldell-recovery 0.58 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011163.htmlpacemaker 1.0.8+hg15494-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011164.htmlwine1.0 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011165.htmledubuntu-artwork 0.1.0-71 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011166.htmlmod-wsgi 2.8-2ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011167.htmltestdrive 1.38-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011168.htmlmythbuntu-live-autostart 0.43-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011169.htmlplymouth 0.8.2-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011170.htmladobe-flashplugin 10.0.45.2-1lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011171.htmladobereader-deu 9.3.2-2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011172.htmlabntex 0.9~beta2-3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011173.htmlmpich2 1.2.1.1-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011174.htmlosmo 0.2.8-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011175.htmlvalgrind 1:3.6.0~svn20100212-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011176.htmlseamonkey 2.0.4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011177.htmllibgtkada2 2.14.2-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011178.htmlasis 2008-4build1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011179.htmlfiregpg 0.7.10-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011180.htmllinux 2.6.32-22.33 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011181.htmlllvm 2.7-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011182.htmlclang 2.7-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011183.htmlllvm-gcc-4.2 2.7-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011184.htmlanjsp 1.1.3-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011185.htmlgnudatalanguage 0.9~rc1-1.1ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011186.htmlarkeia 8.1.14-4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011187.htmlzarafa 6.40.0-19792-lucid~4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011188.htmlsimple-scan 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011189.htmlmesa 7.7.1-1ubuntu3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011190.htmlubuntuone-client 1.2.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011191.htmlgimp 2.6.8-2ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011192.htmlsystem-config-kickstart 2.5.20-0ubuntu21	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011193.htmlacpid 1.0.10-5ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011194.htmlsoftware-center 2.0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011195.htmlfglrx-installer 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011196.htmlubuntu-system-service 0.1.20.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011197.htmlsystem-config-printer	1.2.0+20100408-0ubuntu5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011198.htmltransmission 1.92-0ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011199.htmlkubuntu-default-settings 1:10.04ubuntu23.1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011200.htmlpkg-create-dbgsym 0.43 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011201.htmlkdeplasma-addons 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011202.htmltomboy 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011203.htmlnautilus 1:2.30.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011204.htmlanjuta 2:2.30.1.0-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011205.htmlevince 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011206.htmleucalyptus 1.6.2-0ubuntu30.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011207.htmllibsoup2.4 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011208.htmlgtksourceview2 2.10.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011209.htmlgrub2 1.98-1ubuntu6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011210.htmlcheese 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011211.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.32 2.6.32-22.12	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011212.htmlrhythmbox 0.12.8-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011213.htmlgnome-settings-daemon 2.30.1-0ubuntu1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011214.htmlgnome-control-center 1:2.30.1-0ubuntu1	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011215.htmlxsane 0.996-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011216.htmlgedit 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011217.htmlmigration-assistant 0.6.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011218.htmlubiquity 2.2.24 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011219.htmlfile-roller 2.30.1.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011220.htmlindicator-sound 0.2.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011221.htmllinux-meta 2.6.32.22.23 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011222.htmlwine1.0 1.0.1-0ubuntu13 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011223.htmlfile-roller 2.30.1.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011224.htmlempathy 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011225.htmlunattended-upgrades 0.55ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011226.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.32 2.6.32-22.13	- https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011227.htmlevince 2.30.1-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011228.htmlpm-utils 1.3.0-1ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...il/011229.html

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*UWN Translations*

Please follow the link below for the information you need:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerJohn CrawfordDave BushIsabelle DuchatelleLiraz SiriNathan HandlerCraig A. EddyJ Scott GwinAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

 1. API - Application Programming Interface
 1. ISV - Independent Software Vendors
 1. LTS - Long Term Support. - Said of a release that will receive support for 3-years/5-years rather than the typical 18 months
 1. PPA - Personal Package Archive - http://help.launchpad.net/PPA
 1. Q&A - Question And Answer
 1. VCS - Version Control System

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

